# Nikon Announces the New AF-S DX NIKKOR 16-80mm f/2.8-4E ED VR Lens



## Canon Rumors Guy (Jul 2, 2015)

```
<strong>MELVILLE, NY (July 2, 2015 at 12:01 A.M. EDT)  —</strong> Today, Nikon Inc. announced the new AF-S DX NIKKOR 16-80mm f/2.8-4E ED VR lens – an amazingly versatile DX-format lens that is well suited for advanced and enthusiast photographers. The NIKKOR 16-80mm features a combination of the best Nikon lens technologies, some never before seen in a Nikon DX-format lens, including Nikon’s legendary Nano Crystal Coat. The resulting lens gives a wide variety of photographers an all-purpose optic to help take their photography further and tell their story with clarity and precision.</p>
<p>“The NIKKOR 16-80mm f/2.8-4 is a very exciting addition to the NIKKOR DX-format lens lineup, and a new milestone in the NIKKOR legacy – it combines the most advanced optical technologies with an extremely useful focal range to capture photos and HD video,” said Masahiro Horie, Director of Marketing and Planning, Nikon Inc. “This new lens is a great companion for Nikon’s high-performance, lightweight series of DX-format DSLR cameras.”</p>
<p><!--more--></p>
<p><strong>DX-Format Versatility</strong>

Make no mistake, the new AF-S DX NIKKOR 16-80mm f/2.8-4E ED VR is premium glass for those who desire a fast and highly capable wide-angle zoom lens. The lens features a popular, wide 24-120mm (FX-format equivalent) focal range, which makes it ideally suited for a variety of shooting disciplines. From wide-angle landscapes, tight portraits or for those looking for an all-in-one tool for travel, this lens does it all. The large f/2.8 – f/4 aperture lets photographers shoot in challenging light with ease, with the creative flexibility afforded by a shallow depth-of-field. Whether photographing friends’ faces or a festive plate full of local flavor, the 16-80mm’s fast aperture lets users blur the background to create that dramatic separation between subject and background that emphasizes and flatters a subject. For creative close-ups of everything from passion-projects to flowers, the lens has a very useful minimum focusing distance of merely 1.2 feet throughout the entire 5x zoom range.</p>
<p>To further enhance its low-light capability, the new NIKKOR 16-80mm f/2.8-4 lens also features Nikon’s Vibration Reduction (VR) image stabilization technology, which provides up to 4 stops of image stabilization<span class="green">*</span>, helping to create sharp images while shooting handheld or in challenging light. As an added benefit to landscape and wildlife photographers, this lens features VR with automatic tripod detection, to counteract vibration when mounted on a tripod.</p>
<p><strong>Latest Optical Technologies</strong>

The new AF-S DX NIKKOR 16-80mm F/2.8-4E ED VR boasts some of the best optical innovations from Nikon, and is the first Nikon DX-format lens to wear the gold “N” emblem, to indicate the presence of Nikon’s exclusive Nano Crystal Coat. This advanced optical coating significantly reduces instances of ghosting and flare for the highest quality images. The front and rear elements also integrate a fluorine coating to make it easier to remove dirt, moisture and smudges from the lens surface. This is also the first Nikon DX lens to feature an electromagnetic diaphragm; this innovation electronically adjusts the aperture within the lens, resulting in consistent exposure during high speed shooting.</p>
<p>The new NIKKOR 16-80mm lens features robust construction while retaining a lightweight and compact body. The lens features four Extra-Low Dispersion (ED) elements and three aspheric elements to further combat instances of ghost, flare and chromatic aberration. The lens is constructed of 17 elements in 13 groups, and features a seven-blade diaphragm to create a circular, natural bokeh for a pleasing out of focus area of the image. For fast, accurate and quiet AF performance, the 16-80mm also features Nikon’s Silent Wave Motor (SWM) technology.</p>
<p><strong>Price and Availability</strong>

The new Nikon AF-S DX NIKKOR 16-80mm f/2.8-4E ED VR will be available in July for a suggested retail price (SRP) of $1,069.95.<span class="green">**</span> For more information on NIKKOR lenses as well as other Nikon products, please visit www.nikonusa.com.</p>
```


----------



## sanj (Jul 2, 2015)

Sounds good! When Canon follows and makes this I will buy.


----------



## Sporgon (Jul 2, 2015)

sanj said:


> Sounds good! When Canon follows and makes this I will buy.



Thought you were a FF guy !


----------



## sanj (Jul 2, 2015)

Sporgon said:


> sanj said:
> 
> 
> > Sounds good! When Canon follows and makes this I will buy.
> ...



How could I miss that..... Yes you right. I got confused. I thought DX was full frame. Thanks for pointing out.


----------



## ajfotofilmagem (Jul 2, 2015)

Now I was envious of the APS-C Nikon users. I also feel envious of my Nikonians friends who own the great 35mm F1.8 DX.

They also envious of me in other unbeatable Canon lenses.


----------



## andrewflo (Jul 3, 2015)

Was feeling envious of this lens for APS-C users until I saw the $1069 price tag. The Canon 17-55mm f/2.8 IS around the $800 price range feels a little bit more of a solid option to put any Nikon envy at bay


----------



## candc (Jul 3, 2015)

I don't want anything with an "ed" acronym.


----------



## candc (Jul 3, 2015)

dilbert said:


> 16-80 is a good focal length range.
> 
> On FF it would be 18-120.
> 
> If it was decent at the two extremes, that'd be a damn useful walk around lens!




Nikon dx is 1.5 crop factor so it would be 24-120 still very good


----------



## ajfotofilmagem (Jul 3, 2015)

dilbert said:


> 16-80 is a good focal length range.
> 
> On FF it would be 18-120.
> 
> If it was decent at the two extremes, that'd be a damn useful walk around lens!


This Nikon DX lens would be equivalent to a 24-120mm lens full frame. A zoom range "does it all" quite interesting.


----------



## Aglet (Jul 3, 2015)

The previous version was pretty decent and neck-and-neck with Canon's 15-85. Will be interesting to see what makes this new one worth the increased $.


----------



## andrei1989 (Jul 3, 2015)

the sigma 17-70 f/2.8-4 has a close range to this nikon but it's less than half the price...
if the nikon would have been around 6-700 $ it would have been nice and i would have considered it for my father..


----------



## psolberg (Jul 9, 2015)

oh an E lens in DX format. Thom hogan may have been right: nikon DX mirrorless using an F mount may happen after all. An adapter would be way easier to make than on a G lens.


----------

